# Goodnight my lovely boy.



## Nyoka Malkia (Feb 28, 2007)

Today when doing the usual checks I sadly found my big anery motley boy dead. (corn snake) 

Looked like he had tried to regurge and got it stuck. So hard to believe as he never regurges. 

I'm normally so great at double checking everyone and the one time I decide all if fine this happens.

Hard Lesson to learn, but always ALWAYS, double check everything, even if normally there is no problems. 

I now feel a very lazy and dreadfull keeper. 

I have his sons and a daughter to remember him by but just to rub it in a bit more, I don't seem to have a picture of him. 

R.I.P Sooty xxx only 5yrs old.


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

aww im so sorry to hear this Anne, hope youre alright but at least you got his bubbas. 
R.I.P poor snakey


----------



## Nyoka Malkia (Feb 28, 2007)

Thankyou for your kind words through PM hun. xxx

Last yr was a bad yr for so many people I know, this yr was going much better. Hope it is better for those others though.


----------



## rotty (Sep 24, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your loss Anne,

Dont put yourself down babe,,accidents can and will happen no matter how carefull we are.
There is a few folk on this site including myself that have snakes from you and i dont think any of them them would class you as a lazy or dreadfull keeper.
As i said ,these things happen

r.i.p Sooty

take care Anne
xx


----------



## Sprocket (Apr 21, 2008)

Sometimes this will happen regardless of what we do. Just feel good that had a great home whilst he was here :2thumb:


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

R.I.P Sooty 

If he's the one I'm thinking of Anne then I held him whilst I was staying with you, he was a stunning snake !!!


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Its awful when things like this happen out of the blue.

Even if you did double check them, he may have seemed fine.

Somtimes these things just happen.

*hugs* : victory:


----------

